# Phrag Haley Decker



## Ron-NY (Mar 30, 2007)

The following photo was taken by Slipperorchid Grower from Central CT... and is posted here with his permission. It is currently in Piping Rock's display at the CT show in Hartford. It appears to be a softer pink than the first one to bloom. I have not had the opportunity to see this one in person.


----------



## Greenthings (Mar 30, 2007)

Very nice Ron, thank you for posting it

peter


----------



## Heather (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks Ron. 

Interesting to see the size comparison against Jason Fischer.


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 30, 2007)

Heather said:


> Thanks Ron.
> 
> Interesting to see the size comparison against Jason Fischer.


I also looked at that and concluded that is too difficult to tell from the picture. It appears that the Jason Fischer sits more forward in the display and therefore Haley Decker would appear smaller.


----------



## Marco (Mar 30, 2007)

Nice haley decker...how big is the flower? thanks for the photo Glenn and Ron


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 30, 2007)

Marco said:


> Nice haley decker...how big is the flower? thanks for the photo Glenn and Ron


 I have not had the opportunity to see it open, in person. I will get a measurement when it returns to the greenhouse . Sure hope there is one open for the NY show.


----------



## Gideon (Mar 30, 2007)

Beautiful


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2007)

Certainly the petals are larger than the JF.


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 30, 2007)

kovachii is definitely going to be very influential in Phrag breeding and have as much effect, if not more than besseae has had. Crosses have already been made with Phrag Haley Decker and I would think that HP Norton has started breeding this his kovachii x besseae. 

I wonder what other Phrags remain out there that haven't been discovered yet. Some people wonder how a flower as big and boldly covered as kovachii had not been discovered before. Well, after being in the Peruvian rain forest, I can tell you it is impossible to take a step without having a machete to clear as you go.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2007)

Yay kovachii hybrids!? Just doesn't have the same ring!


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 30, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Yay kovachii hybrids!? Just doesn't have the same ring!


Eric you may just have to start saying : Kowabunga!!! kovachii hybrids :rollhappy:


----------



## gonewild (Mar 30, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Yay kovachii hybrids!? Just doesn't have the same ring!



Sure it does. Harley Decker is a besseae hybrid isn't it?


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 30, 2007)

gonewild said:


> Sure it does. Harley Decker is a besseae hybrid isn't it?


Sure is Lance!! Saint Ouen is Hanne Popow X besseae and Hanne Popow is besseae x schlimii

3/8 ths of Phrag Haley Decker is besseae genes (did I do the math correctly??)


----------



## Heather (Mar 30, 2007)

Ron-NY said:


> Eric you may just have to start saying : Kowabunga!!! kovachii hybrids :rollhappy:



One can only hope...:wink:


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh my! I'm in love...


----------



## NYEric (Mar 31, 2007)

Heather said:


> One can only hope...:wink:


Hey! Or should I say "I'm moving again!" oke:


----------



## DavidH (Mar 31, 2007)

I really like that softer pastel color as well as the large size!


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Apr 2, 2007)

Love the photo.

Craig


----------



## Greenthings (Apr 13, 2007)

Glen sent me a new blooming of Phragmipedium Haley Decker, much bigger and darker than the first one. 
You may view it here:http://home.golden.net/~orchids/haleyd.html


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 13, 2007)

That's definitely better, with more vivid colours than the one at the show.


----------



## adiaphane (Apr 13, 2007)

I like this one a lot more than the first.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2007)

Phrag hybrids worth waiting for: Phrag Haley Decker x kovachii, Phrag Haley Decker x Asuko Fischer, Phrag Haley Decker x Barbara LeAnn.. Get to work you hybridizers!


----------



## Barbara (Apr 13, 2007)

Very beautiful, especially the second, but I like them both.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 13, 2007)

Lovely, Peter. Thanks for posting.


----------

